# Standing Waves?? Control Room...MDAT



## titan2studios (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello,

I have quite a bit of acoustic treatment in my control room. Reading this MDAT file I have attached is showing long decay times in 120 Hz and below. What additional steps do I need to take too get rid of the standing waves and how can I tell where they are coming from? I have 2 Auralex bass traps top and mid bottom in four corners of my 10 x 12 x 8 room I've attached some photos and the .MDAT File. I am trying to accomplish tuning my room so that my mixes translate well on from studio to car, stereo, etc. right now I am getting muddy mixes but sound great in the control room. What do I need to do to achieve this. I have that funky spot behind the door that I cannot put the traps there because of the door. How do you trap behind a door? A person on here looked at my MDAT file and said there is Slow Decay in the Freqs below 120 Hz but I ran another measurement with the closet doors on because I had taken them off and it seems to had help a tiny bit. Can anybody lead me in the right direction to solve this problem.

Ryan


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

It appears that your traps are foam. I believe that the consensus of our members is that foam it not effective for bass traps. I suspect that is why you are not getting the expected results. 6" or so depth of fiberglass or rockwool will be much more effective.

Our members can offer advice on DIY fiberglass traps. Or if you prefer pre-built, GIK Acoustics is a sponsor here at HTS and their traps are very effective.

Our moderator, bpape, will likely chime in with specific suggestions.


----------



## titan2studios (Jul 28, 2012)

hjones4841 said:


> It appears that your traps are foam. I believe that the consensus of our members is


 I was not aware of this....interesting Auralex Swears by them but if they are not effective looks like I will be making a switch and trying that out. Thank You for your response.


----------



## titan2studios (Jul 28, 2012)

Until I can get to a to a hardware store for some DIY supplies is that lower range where I have my long decays under 120 Hz temporarly able to EQ out by a HP? Or would this be not efficient as it would change my frequency response?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

EQ will not help with decay time - only frequency response, at one location, and only for non-modal issues. The long decay you are seeing is the inability of the Auralex corners to go very low coupled with simply not enough surface area. Without seeing the responnse and knowing the room dimensions, where you are sitting, etc. hard to say the best course of action.

Bryan


----------



## jim1961 (Apr 8, 2011)

hjones4841 said:


> It appears that your traps are foam. I believe that the consensus of our members is that foam it not effective for bass traps. I suspect that is why you are not getting the expected results. 6" or so depth of fiberglass or rockwool will be much more effective.
> 
> Our members can offer advice on DIY fiberglass traps. Or if you prefer pre-built, GIK Acoustics is a sponsor here at HTS and their traps are very effective.


Agree about the foam, especially the 2" studio foam. The thicker corner pieces I dont know about.


----------



## titan2studios (Jul 28, 2012)

jim1961 said:


> Agree about the foam, especially the 2" studio foam. The thicker corner pieces I dont know about.


The 2" foam is actually there to tame the highs. It doesn't do a thing for lows the corner traps are supposed to tame the Lows but apparently it doesn't do enough. Possibly a better solution for a live room rather then a control room. Those are coming down and I'm building SuperChunks and panels with mineral wool. I would love to use GIK Products over anything but they currently are way out of my budget range.


----------



## jim1961 (Apr 8, 2011)

titan2studios said:


> The 2" foam is actually there to tame the highs. It doesn't do a thing for lows the corner traps are supposed to tame the Lows but apparently it doesn't do enough. Possibly a better solution for a live room rather then a control room. Those are coming down and I'm building SuperChunks and panels with mineral wool. I would love to use GIK Products over anything but they currently are way out of my budget range.


Not only is the material you use important for bass trapping, but the actual size is also. Those corner foam units, even made of mineral wool or OC703, wouldn't do much if they were that size. Most say 24" across a corner is a good start. Those look about 12-14".


----------

